# Florida Laws Prevent Rebuilding Hunting Camps the Same As Before Fires Destroyed Them



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 5, 2011)

Heard about this on news reports today concerning hunting camps that were destroyed during the recent fires burning 25,000 acres in Big Cypress National Preserve at the end of April & start of May 2011.  There is private property & residences in the Big Cypress Preserve. 

A permanent structure is anything with 4 walls & a roof.  State building codes, permits, & regulations will NOT allow rebuilding hunting structures just like they were before the fire.  

Some of the Florida building code requirements include a septic tank, an operational bathroom, an operational kitchen sink, etc.

Some hunting folks are trying to get "the state to recognize backwoods camps as an exception from the state building code." 



http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2011/jul/03/if-hunting-camp-rebuilt-woods-should-state-laws-pe/ 

If a hunting camp is rebuilt in the woods, should the state laws pertain? 

July 3, 2011 

" their properties are accessible only by swamp buggy and it can be as long as a five hour ride, depending on water levels."


AND 

http://wildfiretoday.com/2011/05/06/jarhead-fire-burns-25000-acres-in-big-cypress-national-preserve/ 

Jarhead fire burns 25,000 acres in Big Cypress National Preserve

May 6th, 2011 

"The Jarhead fire has burned over 25,000 acres in the Big Cypress National Preserve in Florida since it started from a lighting strike on April 26."


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 5, 2011)

It,s a Sad thing. We all know the Feds want Us out of the Big Cypress. Bet They,ll use the State Building Codes to do it . Them Camps been there for years , Lot,s of Years, And Hunters are Who got the Preserve made. It took an Act of Congress for it to happen... And Hunters are the Ones who pushed it. Guess We trusted the Feds alot more way back when.
Wait till They get no Outboard Motors in Everglades Nat. Park.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.



yep. 

T


----------



## LonePine (Jul 6, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.



  Well said


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what they have done on the timber land here and are effectively wiping out all the dog hunting camps that have been here over 100 yrs.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jul 6, 2011)

If it's 5 hours by swamp buggy what are the chances of a building inspector comin by to check on things anyway?


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2011)

duckdawgdixie said:


> If it's 5 hours by swamp buggy what are the chances of a building inspector comin by to check on things anyway?



It,s the National Park Service who oversee Big Cypress.
You want Regulations... They got plenty..And if it ain,t covered by a regulation, They,ll make one up.
They also got a Helo thats in the air every Day. 
You Folks wanting Panthers up in Georgia better watch what You wish for. If They Re-Stock them... A bunch of new Huntin Regs will be next. Anything that falls under  the Federal Umbrella is gonna kill Ya.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 6, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.



Hey now! No need to get nasty and mean mouthed like that


----------



## simpleman30 (Jul 7, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> That's what they have done on the timber land here and are effectively wiping out all the dog hunting camps that have been here over 100 yrs.



that's why i'm so glad our club bought an acre of land in the middle of our lease back in the 1950's and built a clubhouse.  concrete block walls, tin roof, and one of the biggest fire places i've ever seen.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 7, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.



X3....


----------



## Gadget (Jul 7, 2011)

duckdawgdixie said:


> If it's 5 hours by swamp buggy what are the chances of a building inspector comin by to check on things anyway?





They fly planes and choppers, not afraid to land one in the middle of the swamp either, they'll even make you drive your swamp buggy out to a prairie so they can land and write you a ticket.....


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 7, 2011)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, that's Florida. The California of the South.


 be careful we are fighting for that title , atlanta sure does dictate the way we all live and the things we do, and seems to be getting worse every year telling others what they can and cant do with there land.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 7, 2011)

Always good to hear the voices of experience down there.  Thx.


----------

